# Classic Car Show pictures from Yesterday



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

At the local lakes and parkland there was a Classic car show which we visited yesterday...lots of the usual 60's style British and German cars..minis', VeeDubs, etc..but also quite a few American classic cars...not really old vintage like you see in Museums but more Modern Vintage ergo ''Classic Car Show''..

We had a lovely couple of hours looking around and enjoying the cars and the atmosphere, but many of the cars didn't have any information of what make they were or any history of them which was a shame..perhaps you might know some of these cars or have owned one just like them ..so I thought I'd make a thread for them

This was the venue which is about 15 minutes from my house...


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

More to come...


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

..more....


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

...more....


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

...more....


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

This cute  little notice was on the car above.. 







...more...


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

This was the tiniest little bubble car which someone had attached bullbars to the front LOL...it opens from the front..












...More...


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (May 18, 2015)

Nice shots, Holly!  Love these old cars.  I'm very familiar with some of the American ones. Looks like you were having great weather!


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

I have absolutely no idea what this is ..it had a badge on the front saying KI but nothing more.. (wonder if it meant Kit) .. it had just 3 wheels and the body looked like wood but was a kind of laminate..



















More...


----------



## Pappy (May 18, 2015)

Beautiful pictures, Holly. I love old cars and we had a car show here at the beach yesterday. No pictures.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

It was a lovely day Annie...the forecast said it would be cloudy and only 12 degrees...so lots of people came out in coats, but it was hot, and like I told you yesterday hubs go sunburnt on the back of his neck.. (and he had a jumper on)


This was a beauty...in deep purple..


















More...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 18, 2015)

Beautiful!  

We get classic cars up here sometimes.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

Thanks Pappy...hope you had a great time, I'd have preferred to have been on the beach


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

Those Cadillacs with fins bring back memories.  My first bf used to drive his dad's Caddy.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

Me and hubs reflected in the dust of the rear of a Van den Plas


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Those Cadillacs with fins bring back memories.  My first bf used to drive his dad's Caddy.



..AC...Glad it brings you back some great memories..


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (May 18, 2015)

Some of the older cars had so much character.  Hard to find today.  

When I had driver's ed in high school the local Cadillac dealer donated a car, so I learned to drive in a big ole Cadillac.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

WOW...bet you're glad you didn't have to learn in a Cadillac on our tiny little country lanes Annie..


----------



## Ameriscot (May 18, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> WOW...bet you're glad you didn't have to learn in a Cadillac on our tiny little country lanes Annie..



Oh, no way!  I never liked driving big cars but here it would be a nightmare!  We have to go on single tracks quite often.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

Yup here too... it would be horrendous to drive a huge American car through these narrow country lanes... but I do like to look at them..they remind me of American TV shows in my youth..


----------



## Ameriscot (May 18, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yup here too... it would be horrendous to drive a huge American car through these narrow country lanes... but I do like to look at them..they remind me of American TV shows in my youth..



My first car here was a wee 2 door Clio.  Easy peasy.  Parked it anywhere.  But we drive a car now that seems big to me - the Citroen xsara Picasso.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

I forgot to mention that this classic car show was held for the Benefit of the childrens'  'Make a Wish foundation', there was also a wonderful singer there too with live entertainment ...and  all proceeds are to be forwarded to this excellent cause 

http://www.make-a-wish.org.uk/


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2015)

WOW, love your pictures Holly, thanks sooo much for sharing them with us!


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2015)

You're very welcome SB, glad you enjoyed them


----------



## Raven (May 18, 2015)

Great pictures Holly!
I like antique car shows, the cars and trucks are lovingly restored and in beautiful condition.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2015)

Thanks Raven, I'm  pleased you enjoyed them


----------



## merlin (May 24, 2015)

Brilliant photos Holly thanks, I have never really been into classic cars, but I am always astounded at how much effort and dedication has been put into restoring these cars, right down to the last detail, even the engines are immaculate.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2015)

Thanks Merlin. Yes there is a lot of dedication goes into them, my husband has restored 2 vehicles himself over the years and made an astoundingly beautiful job doing them, he loves it, he has real patience too, which I would never have. Unfortunately he doesn't really get as much time due to work commitments  as he would like to spend on them but every spare moment he has he's enjoying himself working and making something new and beautiful


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2015)

I missed this thread earlier...Thanks for the pictures holldolly!!


----------

